# Mosquitos



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all! This info is for anyone like me who suffers from an allergy to mosquito bites/stings and seems to be incredibly attractive to the little blighters. For three summers I have been in agony with anything up to 24 bites on one leg all of which feel like someone has poured acid into an open cut! They lasted for about 2 weeks and made life really miserable. After Bite had no effect, repellents were only slightly effective, lavender oil the same whilst also making me smell like a little old lady! I had cortisone injections from the doctor and cortisone cream but all in all there was nothing that really helped. The house is stuffed with the electronic things and I always carried my personal electronic repeller but the misery continued.
Then I read somewhere that taking vitamin B complex daily not only reduced the number of bites but also reduced the allergic reaction. So I have tried it and WHOOOOOOPPPEEEE it really makes a difference. What's more, now when I do get one, which is rare, After Bite works as it should and I have less than a day of itching and it's gone. I can't tell you how much difference it has made. I sit out in the evenings without worrying, wear strappy tops again and shorts - wonderful!!!!!
So, you may want to give it a try. I take 2 standard dose pills per day and that's it.
Hope it works for you too.!!
Regards
Gorky's Mum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Hi all! This info is for anyone like me who suffers from an allergy to mosquito bites/stings and seems to be incredibly attractive to the little blighters. For three summers I have been in agony with anything up to 24 bites on one leg all of which feel like someone has poured acid into an open cut! They lasted for about 2 weeks and made life really miserable. After Bite had no effect, repellents were only slightly effective, lavender oil the same whilst also making me smell like a little old lady! I had cortisone injections from the doctor and cortisone cream but all in all there was nothing that really helped. The house is stuffed with the electronic things and I always carried my personal electronic repeller but the misery continued.
> Then I read somewhere that taking vitamin B complex daily not only reduced the number of bites but also reduced the allergic reaction. So I have tried it and WHOOOOOOPPPEEEE it really makes a difference. What's more, now when I do get one, which is rare, After Bite works as it should and I have less than a day of itching and it's gone. I can't tell you how much difference it has made. I sit out in the evenings without worrying, wear strappy tops again and shorts - wonderful!!!!!
> So, you may want to give it a try. I take 2 standard dose pills per day and that's it.
> Hope it works for you too.!!
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to write this post, which I'm sure will be of much help.
I suffer from a bad reaction to mossie bites and so does my daughter, (not as bad as you though!) although this year there are very few around in this area - for the time being anyway. I'd like to buy a supplement however, to have it ready for when they start attacking. Could you recommend a name/ brand or what do you ask for, just _vitamina B_? In the chemists or _herbolario?_


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write this post, which I'm sure will be of much help.
> I suffer from a bad reaction to mossie bites and so does my daughter, (not as bad as you though!) although this year there are very few around in this area - for the time being anyway. I'd like to buy a supplement however, to have it ready for when they start attacking. Could you recommend a name/ brand or what do you ask for, just _vitamina B_? In the chemists or _herbolario?_


two things really help : as a repellant a product from Avon called "skin so soft" keeps them away and as after bite treatment Antihistamine creams or tablets settle it soon.
Tablets are better as only 5% of the cream gets asorbed through the skin.

Look for tablets with cetirizine hydrochloride.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I use an Uzi machine pistol. I might not hit many of the beggars but it makes me feel better.

I've not had nearly as many bites this year (that should put the kibosh on things) as the last two summers or visits but thanks for the advice, I shall certainly try it and vitamin B, providing you don't overdose on it, has many other benefits too.


----------



## ChrisMcNab (Apr 29, 2012)

I too am a good meal for mozzies - a single bite ends up looking for all the world like a chocolate Malteaser stuck on my skin. The best deterrent contains DEET in various strengths but has some properties you may not like; it removes paint, for instance! But I NEVER get bitten if I use it.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I second the Vitamin B solution. I personally am very lucky, and rarely get bitten, but my wife suffered like Gorkys Mum. Then one day we went to the doctors for something and he ran some tests (as they do) and said my wife was short on Vitamin B, and gave her a prescription for Vitamin B complex (cant remember the name now). Since then she's not been bitten often.

Funnily enough earlier this year she got about 4 bites in one night, and she said she had stopped taking the tablets a few days earlier. She started taking then straight away, and she's not been bitten since. Think the ones she currently takes we got from Healthspan, and are the Vitamin B complex, which is a combination of all the B's.

For the bites, in fact any bite, or any skin complaint, we use Alergical crema (think its about €6-7 from the Farmacia. The chemist first gave it to us when we asked for something for bites.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are lots of different vitamin B types. Can you be more specific?

Vitamin B1 (thiamine)
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)
Vitamin B3 (niacin or niacinamide)
Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid)
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine, pyridoxal, or pyridoxamine, or pyridoxine hydrochloride)
Vitamin B7 (biotin)
Vitamin B9 (folic acid)
Vitamin B12 (various cobalamins; commonly cyanocobalamin in vitamin supplements)

I've just finished a four week course of Vitamin B1+B6+B12 combined tablets for sciatica, of all things. I can't say I noticed a reduction in the number of bites, but I don't get bitten much anyway. The sciatica pain seems to have gone though!


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There are lots of different vitamin B types. Can you be more specific?
> 
> Vitamin B1 (thiamine)
> Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)
> ...


It's Vitamin B1 in particular, and it works well for me too. The recommendation is to take a B complex so as not to create imbalances of B Vitamins, but I do add more B1 during mosquito season.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

thrax said:


> I use an Uzi machine pistol. I might not hit many of the beggars but it makes me feel better.


2 points here, 1)the amount of lead thrown into the air has to come down somewhere and it would be rather unfortnate, if your neighbour has an unwanted visit from a piece of lead discharged from you uzi ( tends to ruin the atmosphere, whilst sitting out enjoying a G&T)

2) use a 12 bore shotgun, the spread is wider wider and you get more of the little ******s


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> There are lots of different vitamin B types. Can you be more specific?
> 
> Vitamin B1 (thiamine)
> Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)
> ...







Glad the pain's gone, it's miserable having a nagging thing like that!
I just take Vitamin B Complex which is all of them. Can't remember which one in particular the article said it was but it recommended the Complex to ensure you don't take too much. Hope it helps
Regards
Gorky's Mum


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write this post, which I'm sure will be of much help.
> I suffer from a bad reaction to mossie bites and so does my daughter, (not as bad as you though!) although this year there are very few around in this area - for the time being anyway. I'd like to buy a supplement however, to have it ready for when they start attacking. Could you recommend a name/ brand or what do you ask for, just _vitamina B_? In the chemists or _herbolario?_





I use Vitamin B Complex, which is a mix of all the B's in the correct balance. I buy it on-line but I'm sure it's available here "Vitamina B Completo" should get you the right thing. Hope it helps.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, firstly you can't take too much of any B vitamin because they are water-soluble and you pee away what the body doesn't need. 

Secondly there isn't any clinical evidence that any vitamin acts as a mosquito repellent. However it might make the bites less itchy.

Mosquito Prevention, Mosquito Bite Prevention, Mosquito Barrier


> *
> Vitamin B as Mosquito Repellent*
> 
> There has been quite a bit of discussion about the role of Vitamin B in mosquito avoidance. Taking large quantities of vitamin B unfortunately does not decrease the number of mosquito bites you get. Such an apparently simple solution to mosquito avoidance is appealing, but careful scientific trials have failed to show any mosquito repelling effects as a result of taking oral vitamin B, including B1.
> ...


Finally, you are probably getting all the B1 (thiamin) your body needs from food: tuna, sunflower seeds, pulses and lentils, green beans and asparagus are all high in B1. As I said, any excess is excreted. 

High intake of alcohol, tea and coffee can destroy B vitamins in the body.

If you think it works for you, fine. It won't do you any harm, and it has many other health benefits. But if you want a "natural" repellent that has been proved to work, try citronella or cedar oil. Mosquito Control | Mosquito Prevention Tip: Cedar as Mosquito Repellent


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I must be naturally repellent then. :clap2:

I agree that there is no scientific evidence, but as you say if it works for you then fine. It does work for my wife, based on our own evidence (my wife doesn't get bitten), and presumably Gorkys mum, which is why she posted. I think the point with all these things, is, if you have a problem, you can try a number of solutions, until you find one that work for you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I must be naturally repellent then. :clap2:
> 
> I agree that there is no scientific evidence, but as you say if it works for you then fine. It does work for my wife, based on our own evidence (my wife doesn't get bitten), and presumably Gorkys mum, which is why she posted. I think the point with all these things, is, if you have a problem, you can try a number of solutions, until you find one that work for you.


Absolutely, but there are a lot of people out there who are after your money, and sometimes they make things up!  It's always a good idea to check the evidence.

I was very sceptical when my doctor prescribed vitamin B supplements for sciatica, but as I said earlier, it seems to have done the trick. It turns out there is some clinical evidence for nerve pain relief.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, firstly you can't take too much of any B vitamin because they are water-soluble and you pee away what the body doesn't need.
> 
> Secondly there isn't any clinical evidence that any vitamin acts as a mosquito repellent. However it might make the bites less itchy.
> 
> ...


Citronella, although having been "proved" to work Alcalaina, has been "proved" to NOT work in my household.
So I may well give the B complex a go and see if the "unproved" method works.
In other words I don't care if it's been proved or not - if the mosquitos don't bite, it's good enough for me


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> I must be naturally repellent then. :clap2:


Enough said!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been taking a multi vitamin for several years that seems to have all the B's in there but the little ((buzzers)) always get me if I'm out in the woods in the UK.
If B's work then I'm guessing it depends on your size to amount taken ratio!
I also have a bad reaction to bites, so either taking various B Vitamins doesn't work for me or the amount is too small in a multi vitamin.

Would be helpful to know the exact make, type and mg dose people are taking from anyone with positive results?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't have a problem with mosquito's here fortunately but with flies that bite. It's an utter nightmare.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Don't have a problem with mosquito's here fortunately but with flies that bite. It's an utter nightmare.


I've never seen as many flies as I have this year 

they are everywhere & really annoying

I don't think they are biting ones though


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've never seen as many flies as I have this year
> 
> they are everywhere & really annoying
> 
> I don't think they are biting ones though


SWMBO and I were only commenting earlier that there are far fewer flies about this year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO and I were only commenting earlier that there are far fewer flies about this year.


in that case they must have all come here for their hols 

it really is dreadful - you can't seem to get away from them anywhere


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If vit B works for you stick with it (some folk use Marmite, eaten not spread on the body.....then again some might do that too).

Tropical strength DEET does the job. Don't use it if you wear nylon clothing, apart from that its very very effective.

I've used it in Scotland when canoeing, where the mozies would eat Spanish ones for breakfast and it kept the ******s at bay.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They are all up here Alan ! It's got to be one of the worst years ever .


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Muddy said:


> I've been taking a multi vitamin for several years that seems to have all the B's in there but the little ((buzzers)) always get me if I'm out in the woods in the UK.
> If B's work then I'm guessing it depends on your size to amount taken ratio!
> I also have a bad reaction to bites, so either taking various B Vitamins doesn't work for me or the amount is too small in a multi vitamin.
> 
> Would be helpful to know the exact make, type and mg dose people are taking from anyone with positive results?


Hi Muddy,
I take 2 of the basic B-50 Complex Tabs. It's a mix to make sure you don't take too much of B1 (Thiamin) which could give side effects. I get mine online from Zipvit.co.uk but they are readily available in chemists and health food shops.
Hope that helps
Gorky's Mum


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, firstly you can't take too much of any B vitamin because they are water-soluble and you pee away what the body doesn't need.
> 
> Secondly there isn't any clinical evidence that any vitamin acts as a mosquito repellent. However it might make the bites less itchy.
> 
> ...




Hi! I don't think it works for me, I know it does. It may be that my diet is naturally low in B1 and that this is the reason some of us suffer very strong reactions and seem to be more attractive to mozzies - I don't know and I don't claim to be an expert on the subject.
The other thing is that you CAN take too much B1 when taken as a supplement and the side effects of this are felt as the stomach absorbs it, causing upset tummy, headache and other things. It is true that once absorbed the body will get rid of what it doesn't need. Also, the B vitamins need to be taken as a complex (as a food supplement) or the imbalance may cause probs too.
Cheers
Gorky's Mum


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write this post, which I'm sure will be of much help.
> I suffer from a bad reaction to mossie bites and so does my daughter, (not as bad as you though!) although this year there are very few around in this area - for the time being anyway. I'd like to buy a supplement however, to have it ready for when they start attacking. Could you recommend a name/ brand or what do you ask for, just _vitamina B_? In the chemists or _herbolario?_




Hi! I get mine online but I'm sure they are readily available here, especially where you are. Hope you get some relief too
Regards
Gorky's Mum


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Absolutely, but there are a lot of people out there who are after your money, and sometimes they make things up!  It's always a good idea to check the evidence.
> 
> I was very sceptical when my doctor prescribed vitamin B supplements for sciatica, but as I said earlier, it seems to have done the trick. It turns out there is some clinical evidence for nerve pain relief.





Gorky's Mum here!
There are also a lot of cynics out there too.
Relax people, I'm not selling anything!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I take 100mg B1 as a supplement to help prevent the muscle and joint aches that one can get when taking statins.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Gorky's Mum here!
> There are also a lot of cynics out there too.
> Relax people, I'm not selling anything!!


We aren't cynics, we're sceptics!  There is a difference.

CYNIC
A person who believes that people are motivated purely by self-interest rather than acting for honorable or unselfish reasons.

SCEPTIC
a person who questions the validity or authenticity of something purporting to be factual.


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> We aren't cynics, we're sceptics!  There is a difference.
> 
> CYNIC
> A person who believes that people are motivated purely by self-interest rather than acting for honorable or unselfish reasons.
> ...




I'll stand by cynic! You insinuated I was after people's money - sounds like the right definition to me.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky's Mum said:


> I'll stand by cynic! You insinuated I was after people's money - sounds like the right definition to me.


Absolutely not! I was saying that the companies who produce and market these things are after your money. I'm truly sorry if you thought I was referring to you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We aren't cynics, we're sceptics!  There is a difference.
> 
> CYNIC
> A person who believes that people are motivated purely by self-interest rather than acting for honorable or unselfish reasons.
> ...


I'm sure Gorky's Mum is capable of pointing this out heself, but I feel compelled to say that she did not say Hey - FACT!! She said "I hope it works for you" and "you may want to try..."
We ALL need to be careful *what *we post, or perhaps *how *we post, the sceptics and the non.

Yesterday I was watching a report on how so many of the famous (politicians, singers, writers, footballers) have ruined their reputation because of a mere tweet. This is a warning to all of us!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Hi Muddy,
> I take 2 of the basic B-50 Complex Tabs. It's a mix to make sure you don't take too much of B1 (Thiamin) which could give side effects. I get mine online from Zipvit.co.uk but they are readily available in chemists and health food shops.
> Hope that helps
> Gorky's Mum


Thanx Gorky's Mum
I do like the details lol
Interestingly comparing what you're taking B3 isn't specifically listed on my current multi vitamin! Although Niacin is listed so a bit confusing as B1 & B2 are clearly listed! Thanx for the heads up on possible side effects with B1, wasn't aware of that.
I can see a lot of info on that after a bit of surfing.
B5 is missing from multi vitamin also! 

So that's possibly 2 things missing from my multi vitamin compared to yours!
Now to the detail I was looking for.
Going on that website there are some big differences in dose!
e.g. Yours; B1, B2 B3, B5 B6 all are 50mg
Mine; B1 1.4 mg 127% EU RDA, B2 1.75 mg 125% RDA, B6 2mg 143% RDA, B12 2.5 ug! 100% RDA.

So your vitamins seem way over the EU RDA. But could this be the reason they stop the mozies from landing and enjoying a feed!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

In my original response you'll note my wife started taking it because the doctor identified she was deficient, the mozzies were a side benefit. I don't really care whether it's scientifically proven or not, they stopped biting her, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Absolutely not! I was saying that the companies who produce and market these things are after your money. I'm truly sorry if you thought I was referring to you!




Thanks! No probs


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Thanx Gorky's Mum
> I do like the details lol
> Interestingly comparing what you're taking B3 isn't specifically listed on my current multi vitamin! Although Niacin is listed so a bit confusing as B1 & B2 are clearly listed! Thanx for the heads up on possible side effects with B1, wasn't aware of that.
> I can see a lot of info on that after a bit of surfing.
> ...



Yes you're right, and I am taking 2 tabs per day. From what I have learned, it's the B1 (thiamine) that's the one which may help with mozzies. As I've said, it may be my diet is lacking in that - see one of the other posts on what foods provide it (used to be advertised in a cat food I remember) - and so the B Complex suits me. I think I'm OK for most of the other vitamins.
Any Hoo, all I can say it is working for me, no more foul smelling lotions and potions.
Hope that's helpful
Regards
Gorky's Mum
(Gorky is one of the cats by the way!!)


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm sure Gorky's Mum is capable of pointing this out heself, but I feel compelled to say that she did not say Hey - FACT!! She said "I hope it works for you" and "you may want to try..."
> We ALL need to be careful *what *we post, or perhaps *how *we post, the sceptics and the non.
> 
> Yesterday I was watching a report on how so many of the famous (politicians, singers, writers, footballers) have ruined their reputation because of a mere tweet. This is a warning to all of us!




Thanks for that! I was feeling a bit got at there for a bit!!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Yes you're right, and I am taking 2 tabs per day. From what I have learned, it's the B1 (thiamine) that's the one which may help with mozzies. As I've said, it may be my diet is lacking in that - see one of the other posts on what foods provide it (used to be advertised in a cat food I remember) - and so the B Complex suits me. I think I'm OK for most of the other vitamins.
> Any Hoo, all I can say it is working for me, no more foul smelling lotions and potions.
> Hope that's helpful
> Regards
> ...


Maybe I can try some of your cat food if it's high in B1, if Gorky the cat doesn't mind that is lol
I think I'll suck it and see (not the cat food)  and see what happens. I will 100% get at least 1 bite if out in the forest this time of year and a load if I stop just for a few mins and with all this rain it will probably mean even more standing water for the mozies this summer. (what summer)!!
Many thanx for the feedback.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorky's Mum said:


> Thanks for that! I was feeling a bit got at there for a bit!!


Well, I've just been bitten TWICE ... in rather embarrassing places.  Serves me right.

Where's that cat food??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As for B1 overdosing and recommended daily allowance - this is what Wikipedia says.

*Reference Daily Intake and high doses*
The RDA in most countries is set at about 1.4 mg. However, tests on female volunteers at daily doses of about 50 mg have claimed an increase in mental acuity. _There are no reports available of adverse effects from consumption of excess thiamine by ingestion of food and supplements._ Because the data is inadequate for a quantitative risk assessment, no Tolerable Upper Intake Level (UL) can be derived for thiamine.


----------

